# AmD Have Created a Beast!! (More Photos Added 12/05)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well, i'm still grinning from ear to ear after picking up my car yesterday from AmD following their 3 days of Sportec work.

The quality is just astounding & the difference in both performance & looks is awesome.

When i wheeled her out of my garage this morning, i had to remove a selection of birds (feathered variety) a suckling pig & 2 small children from the new air intakes  :lol: they're mind blowing. The whole kit just smacks of quality & the increase in performance from about 20mph + is just insane.

What we did not know when i confirmed my purchase, is that the kit included a large ram air style inlet that mounts below the number plate to suck even more air in as well as the oversized carbon fibre air intakes that replaced the OEM. As i drive past people at bus stops & floor the loud pedal, i see them struggling for breath as the Beast has stolen all the available air :lol: Ram Air is used on most high performance sports bikes & racing machines to increase airflow & up the power.

AmD are confident we've cracked 550BHP & pushed the torque beyond 500lbsft (not sure what that is in NM), but they were unable to provide plots, as their RR is not really suitable (although they reckon they'll replace soon) for high powered turbo cars, as they can't provide correct operating temps or airflow (thats what Ed said). They now shy away from dyno-ing RS4's 6's & Porker Turbo's.

The final point relates to the new H&R/Sportec springs. These have as hoped altered the handling characteristics fairly significantly & as well as providing a 20mm lower stance (looks beautiful 8) ) the general use ride has actually smoothed out by quite some margin & body roll has dropped by about 60-70%. Found myself on faster bends at a good margin higher speeds & inside the car could not feel any marked body roll.

Bring on the Ring, my Beast is now ready.

A rather amusing downside is that now she's 20mm lower, i managed to scrape the very bottom of the front valance on a curb that i'd parked up to many times before, but the lower stance now means it scrapes. The worst of this has waxed out but still marked slightly  . Guess i'll have to be more careful next time.

The claims by Sportec have been exceeded, in that the characteristics & perfomance of the car have benefited as much from these mods as was seen from the AmD stage2, even though the power hike in % terms is lower.

Thank you AmD, Sportec & H&R. I love my car now so much, i think i could get arrested.

Piccies http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?&page=2


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sounds pretty wicked. Don't even want to know how much that car owes you now.

Well, I do. Put it'd be rude to ask.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Absolute quaility the people at the bus stop 

Sounds totally awsome i would like to hear you pass at full tilt 8)

come on then get some pic's up  (off everything intakes the lot)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Sounds pretty wicked. Don't even want to know how much that car owes you now.
> 
> Well, I do. Put it'd be rude to ask.


Its not really a secret. AmD Stage2 along with 2 Vipers cost me Â£3500 inc VAT & got me to 515BHP/469lbsft. Then the Sportec Stage2 (excluding new turbos) cost Â£5050 inc VAT (heavily discounted due to mine being the 1st in the UK to have this done) & has increased the output to 540-550BHP & around 500lbsft.

Worth every penny to me. Car cost Â£50K (4month old demonstrator) so even with the mods it still cost less than list on a brand new one :lol:

Me thinks the only possible further spend may be brakes it a suitable kit is developed, but for the time being, my wallet remains closed (except fuel) :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> :lol: :lol: Absolute quaility the people at the bus stop
> 
> Sounds totally awsome i would like to hear you pass at full tilt 8)
> 
> come on then get some pic's up  (off everything intakes the lot)


I'd go as far as to say that the car is now officially scary 

Apart from showing her lower stance, a close up of the ram-air & the just about visible Sportec carbon fibre intakes, their is nothing really to photo as with most Sportec modifications the install is very stealth.

AmD were meant to take full install photos, so assuming they did, i've asked them to email these to me & assuming someone can host? i'll get them up soon.

If you want specific photos of whats visible, let me know & again they'll need hosting.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What a beast indeed

The intake story reminded me of this story

AIRPORT WORKER SUCKED INTO JET ENGINE Nov 3 2004

By Stephen Moyes

AN aircraft engineer suffered a gruesome death when he was sucked into a jet engine.

His body was completely shredded and all that was left was his boots strewn under the plane.

The man had been examining the engine when the pilot, not realising he was under the plane, started it up.

Within seconds the engineer's entire body was sucked through the huge rotor blades.

His screams were drowned out by the roar of the engines.

Blood was splattered on the ground near the Boeing 737-700 about to leave Moscow for London.

Everything apart from his work boots were chewed up by the powerful CFM56 engine.

The plane, owned by Kazakhstan-based airline Air Astana, was taken out of service to be cleaned.

Airport authorities are investigating the incident.

An airline source said yesterday: "This was a tragic accident. Everyone is in shock. The engineer was examining an engine but the pilot had not been notified.

"Within seconds of starting up the engines the worker was dead.

"It is highly unusual because there are strict safety procedures between pilots and engineers to ensure these tragedies don't happen.

"The only comfort for the engineer's family and colleagues was that he would have died very quickly and not known much about it."

Russian airport authorities yesterday confirmed the incident but would not add further details.

The victim's name, age and the precise date of his death have not yet been revealed.

Hope the filters are good on Beasty!!

Regards


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Are you still going to the 'ring in September ??

Can't wait to see/hear it being used.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Are you still going to the 'ring in September ??
> 
> Can't wait to see/hear it being used.


I am indeed. 10th - 12th Sept & i can't wait


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Good work Clarky! 
Looks like I'll need to strip some weight out and get that SHM engine rebuld to 500bhp to keep up with you then :wink:

Sounds awesome mate....

Pictures please.

Although I do now have this wierd image of you making love to your front grille of the car in your garage with a Sportec tattoo on your arse :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Good work Clarky!
> Looks like I'll need to strip some weight out and get that SHM engine rebuld to 500bhp to keep up with you then :wink:
> 
> Sounds awesome mate....
> ...


Indeed you will. Had a little play with an FQ360 on the M62 yesterday (was quiet) & the victor was a German car :wink: They were 4 up though, so i'll forgive them slightly.

Me thinks you'll still have the edge in twisties although the beast is now much improved.

Please remove that image from your head, as its scaring me now 

You'll have to can that stag do now & do the Ring 10th-12th Sept.

Can anyone host these photos once i take some & receive the build pictures from AmD?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Paul

After getting rides with you at Castle Coombe, these latest mods should IMO make the car near perfect! 

Next time you go and rip up some 'supercars', please let me know and i'll get the day off work! This is something i HAVE to see and play in! 



W7 PMC said:


> Can anyone host these photos once i take some & receive the build pictures from AmD?


Email me them to my hotmial(in my sig) and ill resize/host etc for you.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Paul
> 
> After getting rides with you at Castle Coombe, these latest mods should IMO make the car near perfect!
> 
> ...


Cheers & will do 

I'll be giving her a clean tomorrow, so i'll take a few pics then. Just realised that i have a gallery on Tyresmoke so i'll upload the pics to their tomorrow, then post a link on here (all my existing S8 & RS6 pics are on their). AmD should send me the build pics sometime next week, so i'll upload those to my Tyresmoke gallery as well when i get them.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Here's the photos (new pics are on pages 2 & 3)
http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?&page=2

I'll upload the install pics from AmD to the same gallery once i receive them from AmD (should be later next week).

Hope you like


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Here's the photos (new pics are on pages 2 & 3)
> http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?&page=2
> 
> I'll upload the install pics from AmD to the same gallery once i receive them from AmD (should be later next week).
> ...


Absolutely beautiful !!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

The drop in ride height is just perfect !

And about the SPORTEC tuning, can please please have a ride at the ring in september  :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very impressive!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Very impressive!


Glow in the dark disc's


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive!
> ...


Sorry, but thats not me or my car. Someone has uploaded that photo by mistake onto my gallery at Tyresmoke.

If they were my discs, i'd be shitting myself


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

8) 8) stealth/gorgeous/stunning.....uuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

What did Chris Harris say about crimes against depreciation? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> What did Chris Harris say about crimes against depreciation? :wink:


As we both know, i'd have lost a fair chunk of cash on this car, regardless of the modifications. She'll still appeal to an enthusiast assuming & when i come to sell. Man in street would probably not buy even a standard RS6 so i don't think the mods will hurt. I bought the car & run it as my regular horse, plus track & fun, so depreciation is the last thing on my mind (well, nearly last :wink: )

Following this recent round of work, i can safely say i can't see me selling the Beast for a number of years yet & have already put the feelers out on the selling of my new M5 slot for September (hope i can make a few Â£).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> As we both know, i'd have lost a fair chunk of cash on this car, regardless of the modifications. She'll still appeal to an enthusiast assuming & when i come to sell. Man in street would probably not buy even a standard RS6 so i don't think the mods will hurt. I bought the car & run it as my regular horse, plus track & fun, so depreciation is the last thing on my mind (well, nearly last )


That was the plan for the S8 that you had too, but you sold it in less than a year.

I really don't understand where you get so much love for old models. There is a brand new A6 that looks so gorgeous but you keep spending money on the old one. :roll: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > As we both know, i'd have lost a fair chunk of cash on this car, regardless of the modifications. She'll still appeal to an enthusiast assuming & when i come to sell. Man in street would probably not buy even a standard RS6 so i don't think the mods will hurt. I bought the car & run it as my regular horse, plus track & fun, so depreciation is the last thing on my mind (well, nearly last )
> 
> 
> That was the plan for the S8 that you had too, but you sold it in less than a year.
> ...


Not even taking the bait, but suffice to say i don't have an old model, as the RS6+ is still very much in production & production of the RS6 Saloon only ended a matter of weeks ago & un-registered brand new examples are still available 

Not even a sniff of an RS6 model in the newer A6 model & given i prefer the shape of mine to the new shape, i'm glad to stay right where i am.

Got a brand new M5 on order for September delivery, but will probably sell my spot as i'm not as taken with them in the flesh as i thought i was, as i saw a couple in Spain over the weekend.

We'll see what happens, but i'm more than happy with my RS6 after her recent round of modifications 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats Paul,
You have a very special car that'll give most peeps on the road a run for their money. 

Are you off to Bruntingthorpe again this year?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> Congrats Paul,
> You have a very special car that'll give most peeps on the road a run for their money.
> 
> Are you off to Bruntingthorpe again this year?


"Most peeps" :wink: Not many threats now as the Ferrari 550 found out this morning :wink:

May manage VMAX this year again, but got a Ferrari day, a few stag weekends & the Ring in September, so may struggle for available weekends, but will try my best 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > As we both know, i'd have lost a fair chunk of cash on this car, regardless of the modifications. She'll still appeal to an enthusiast assuming & when i come to sell. Man in street would probably not buy even a standard RS6 so i don't think the mods will hurt. I bought the car & run it as my regular horse, plus track & fun, so depreciation is the last thing on my mind (well, nearly last )
> ...


I would personally prefer the M5.

But again you may consider not only selling your M5 slot and making some money but you may be able to make more money if you have the car delivered and then sell the actual car before it is registered to your name. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


How can i take delivery of the car without it being registered. More value in selling my slot just before the spec is confirmed as the purchaser of my slot can then order exactly what spec they'd like rather than buying a car with my prefered spec. Better to sell the slot & much less hassle.

I've not made a final decision as to what i'll do about the M5 & until i drive one which should be next week, i'm going to reserve judgement.

In my mind, the new M5 chassis may be slightly more fun than my RS6, but after this last round of mods, my car is near on perfect, with more power, speed, control & possible safety than the new M5.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

All you need now is a driver upgrade!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> All you need now is a driver upgrade!


  

If Scotty is right, then W7 PMC you better keep the Quattro! :wink:

I don't like any of the new BMWs btw...  IMHO, the 3 series has ugly rear lights, the 5 I don't like at all, the Z4 is uglier than the Z3 and they tried to make the 7 better after the recent facelift, but they didn't achieve much. :?

Just keep the Beast and expect to see what Audi will replace it with! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> All you need now is a driver upgrade!


Ha fcuking ha :wink:

Driver upgrade already done :lol:

Challenge is set, place The Ring, date Sept 10th - 12th


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the power/torque levels are now approaching 'adequate' levels Paul. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Looks like the power/torque levels are now approaching 'adequate' levels Paul. :wink:


What do you mean approaching  :wink: . How many horses is deemed as adequate?????? 297BHP / ton or 271 lbsft / ton. Me thinks that's more than enough :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> What do you mean approaching  :wink: . How many horses is deemed as adequate... ...or 271 lbsft / ton. Me thinks that's more than enough :lol:


Surely you'd like more ft-lb per tonne than a chipped 535d Paul? ;-)

Then it'll be adequate.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean approaching  :wink: . How many horses is deemed as adequate... ...or 271 lbsft / ton. Me thinks that's more than enough :lol:
> ...


Already their (well almost :wink: ) Only a couple down at 502lbs ft (681nm).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, but doesn't yours weigh more? ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Clive - can you come to the 'ring in September? TT or BMW - it doesn't matter.

We gotta put this fella in his place!  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Yeah, but doesn't yours weigh more? ;-)


Not actually sure Clive. My guess is their would not be much difference between the 2 cars as regards weight. (just checked BMW website, the std 535D is 65KG lighter than mine with no options, so spec'd up their probably very close).

0-62 sprint for a standard 535D is only 6.5 secs, so 2.5 secs adrift from mine (currently) & still close to 2 secs adrift from a standard RS6. Even with a modified 535D, i'd bet mucho money that no more than .5secs could be shaved off.

Would be a good race but i still think i know the outcome :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Clive - can you come to the 'ring in September? TT or BMW - it doesn't matter.
> 
> We gotta put this fella in his place!  :wink:


Bring it on fellas :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> [0-62 sprint for a standard 535D is only 6.5 secs, so 2.5 secs adrift from mine (currently) & still close to 2 secs adrift from a standard RS6. Even with a modified 535D, i'd bet mucho money that no more than .5secs could be shaved off


*Apparently* 1s is saved on the 0-60 and 1.5s on the 0-100. Sounds like big savings, but having driven.... I can quite believe it. I'll take mine back to the pod if :roll: :wink: I get it done do check this out...



W7 PMC said:


> Would be a good race but i still think i know the outcome :wink:


Don't worry Paul, I was never seriously suggesting that there was any chance of the 535d beating the RS6  But it would be really interesting to see just how big or small the gap is for in-gear acceleration - so 30-70, 50-100, 80-120. I guess we could set this up on a private track between St Albans and Stevenage some time ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > [0-62 sprint for a standard 535D is only 6.5 secs, so 2.5 secs adrift from mine (currently) & still close to 2 secs adrift from a standard RS6. Even with a modified 535D, i'd bet mucho money that no more than .5secs could be shaved off
> ...


Well i'll eat my words. A 1s cut from the 0-60 time & 1.5s from 0-100 is pretty amazing from what is basically a re-map (i'm guessing thats what the mod mainly consists of?) So that would put the 535D down to 5.5secs on the sprint which is no mean feet & would kick many a more sporting marque well into touch.

Defo let me know how you get on at the Pod & would certainly be up for a play when we can get together


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> [...is pretty amazing from what is basically a re-map (i'm guessing thats what the mod mainly consists of?)


That is ALL it consists of. Nothing else.



W7 PMC said:


> Defo let me know how you get on at the Pod & would certainly be up for a play when we can get together


Will do re the Pod. Re meeting up, probably easiest if you let me know when you're free - I can be available at short notice at the moment


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > [...is pretty amazing from what is basically a re-map (i'm guessing thats what the mod mainly consists of?)
> ...


Count my S4 in for a play too


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Group Other Marques trip to the Pod needed I think


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean approaching  :wink: . How many horses is deemed as adequate... ...or 271 lbsft / ton. Me thinks that's more than enough :lol:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > [...is pretty amazing from what is basically a re-map (i'm guessing thats what the mod mainly consists of?)
> ...


Gonna be the 1st week in June when i'm next down in St Albans, dates will probably be the 30th May & 1st June.

I think a trip to the Pod may not be a bad idea. Think i could give the Beast a good run.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You may not enjoy playing with them as they will leave you behind all the time. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd have thought S4 / 535d chipped would be very interestingly close Nick... and the fairer fight of an AUTO S4 against 535d chipped, my money would be on the BM....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I keep thinking myself about the 4 litre TDi A8. I have driven this car before for 3 hours and it was an amazing beast. 0-60 in 6.7secs makes it almost as fast as the standard 225 TT.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Slightly off topic here Nick, but I thought hard about the A8 too.... it's just too much of a barge for me - too big, too heavy, too little fun down anything by dual carriageways and motorways...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess you never considered the Sport version then that stiffens the suspsension and lowers the car a bit? Also don't forget the air suspension that I don't think that the 5 series has.

Did you actually drive one before you went for the 535?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I guess you never considered the Sport version then that stiffens the suspsension and lowers the car a bit? Also don't forget the air suspension that I don't think that the 5 series has.
> 
> Did you actually drive one before you went for the 535?


I just gave back a 3.0 A8 Sport, complete with adaptive air suspension and 7spd Multitronic. Comfortable ride, but even counting the lower powered engine, the car is absolutely no comparison to my S4. Chalk and cheese in every respect. The S4 feels nimble and lithe compared to the feel of the A8 and MUCH lighter under braking. Don't even get me started on the handling.

The S4 brings out the hooligan in me in a way NO A8 ever could...

Put it this way - the 535 wouldn't need MUCH of a sporting pedigree to outdo the A8 in that respect.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I guess you never considered the Sport version then that stiffens the suspsension and lowers the car a bit? Also don't forget the air suspension that I don't think that the 5 series has.
> 
> Did you actually drive one before you went for the 535?


I had an A8 4.0TDi for the day, yes. The trick suspension can't hide the bulk of the car. The 5 sport is much much more chuckable.

I guess you haven't driven a 535d sport Nick? ;-)


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I believe that comparison of the 5 series should be done with the A6 and the E-class, while the A8 should be compared to the 7 series and the S-class. Of course the 5 would be more agile than the A8, as the 7 would feel heavier than the A6. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> I believe that comparison of the 5 series should be done with the A6 and the E-class, while the A8 should be compared to the 7 series and the S-class. Of course the 5 would be more agile than the A8, as the 7 would feel heavier than the A6. :?


Agree entirely. Nick stop being silly comparing apples and pears! ;-)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that comparison of the 5 series should be done with the A6 and the E-class, while the A8 should be compared to the 7 series and the S-class. Of course the 5 would be more agile than the A8, as the 7 would feel heavier than the A6. :?
> ...


You started the comparision of the two cars when you said that you looked at the A8. I never compared the two.

Tim,

The 3 litre Tdi is slow. You really need the 4 litre Tdi to see the difference which is 1.1 secs faster in the 0-60 figure.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


It wasn't the TDi I drove... it was the petrol version...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nick, we were having an RS6 / S4 / 535d conversation and you bought the A8 into it.... ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Nick, we were having an RS6 / S4 / 535d conversation and you bought the A8 into it.... ;-)


No, you were having an RS6 / 535d conversation and I bought an S4 into it...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


The 3 litre Tdi is the slowest engine in the A8. No wonder why you felt that way. Well it is only 0.1 sec slower to the 3 litre Tdi but the torque difference is huge.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Read my post. I said, "but even counting the lower powered engine, the car is absolutely no comparison"...

I know its a slower engine, but the handling was awful and it felt VERY heavy under braking. Bigger engines are only going to make that worse. It already had the Sports pack...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tut tut Tim...bad English.

You meant to say the LOWEST not the lower. There are several engine derivatives.

Apparenlty, the sport suspension will lower the car 20mm by pressing a button. The car is heavy no doubt, by about 300 kgs compared to the TT.

But your S4 weights 1720 kgs and the A8 3l petrol you had weights 1670 kgs. So how can it feel heavier?

The 3 Tdi weights 1830kgs and the 4 Tdi 1940kgs.

Clive your 535 weights 1735 kgs, so hardly a light car.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tut tut, Nick... you've missed my meaning...



> You meant to say the LOWEST not the lower. There are several engine derivatives.


Incorrect. I meant what I said. Comparing the A8 to the S4, the engine in the A8 has lower power. End of story. :?

I'm not sure if the weights include any options etc, but trust me... the car felt like you needed to throw an anchor out of the window. If the S4 is, indeed, heavier - it just shows what the design team can do with the A4 chasis, and that "Sports" option on the A8 is nothing like the "S" badge on the S4...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

No argument about this of course. The engine of the A8 doesn't have as much power as the S4.

I have never driven the S4 so I can't comment on what you say. I was only using the unladen weight figures given by the manufacturers.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It might not be light Nick, but it would be spraying your sorry TT with gravel in a traffic light grand prix ;-)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> It might not be light Nick, but it would be spraying your sorry TT with gravel in a traffic light grand prix ;-)


Since when do they put gravel on the tarmac? :wink:

If you spray me with gravel, you have to consider checking your traction control, as it has just failed.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Since when do they put gravel on the tarmac? :wink:
> 
> If you spray me with gravel, you have to consider checking your traction control, as it has just failed.


1) stones / gravel gets thrown up from wheels without there being any wheel spin. Take a look at the front of a rep's mondeo....

2) The 535d has 3 stage switchable traction control - on, dynamic and off - dynamic allows a certain amount of slip (and rear-end out action ;-) ) without killing the power...


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Speaking of stone chips, Vlastan don't you remember how my TTs front end was? Believe me it was not from off-road activities! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Speaking of stone chips, Vlastan don't you remember how my TTs front end was? Believe me it was not from off-road activities! :wink:


You live in a developing country called Greece where you are safer to travel my mule and donkey than a lowered TT. :lol:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> ...to travel my mule and donkey...


Oh... you own a mule and a donkey?  I thought you only had Elli! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just added a couple of photos of the Sportec Components fitted during my latest round of Mods  .

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?&page=3

Photos provided courtesy of AmD


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

You must grin like Jack Nicholson everytime you walk up to that!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

zipper said:


> You must grin like Jack Nicholson everytime you walk up to that!!


A rye smile perhaps  but every time i drive the car, i piss myself laughing. Had a play with an C55 AMG (CLK) on the motorway this afternoon & the shock on his face when i roared past him at a fair rate of knots was a picture. He must now think his car is broken 

Its the stealth factor that brings the greatest pleasure, no-one except another petrolhead would have any idea that the Beast is pushing out 550+BHP & soon to rise again when the Milltek Sports Cats go on :lol:


----------

